# Como usar un transistor de potencia



## Samphantom (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola amigos, de nuevo aqui tratando de robarles algo de su valioso conocimiento.

En mi proyecto tengo un transistor de potencia (TIP3055) para un motor a 6A. El pulso lo tomo de un 74LS04 (Hex inversor) que va a la base con una resistencia de 1K, el colector del transistor (TIP 3055) esta a 12v de una bateria @ 8Ah y el emisor ovbiamente al motor, pero solo tengo a la salida del emisor los 5v que recibo solo de la base. Que tengo que hacer para que me pueda dar 12v a la salida y controlar mi motor?

Tengo que aplicar otro transistor antes?, porque ni asi logro que me de los 12v.
La razon por la que uso el 74ls04 es porque tengo un pulso negativo y pues cuando llega a ese pulso a 5v lo invierta a 0V y me desconecte el voltaje hacia el motor y no trabaje cuando la bateria este baja.
Cualquier comentario por favor haganlo saber.
Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola de nuevo Samphantom:

Me imagino que este es el proyecto que mencionas en el post de arriba, del pad para los motores.

Los transistores de potencia necesitan de una buena corriente de base para poder manejar altas corrientes en colector.

El 3055 puede soportar (Según su datasheet) hasta 7A de corriente en base.

La salida del 74SL04  no puede darte más de .4 ma en la salida alta, insuficientes para saturar el transistor.

Además de que el inversor trabaja a 5V y el motor a 12, podrías cambiar el inversor TTL por uno CMOS como el 4049, también tiene 6 inversores pero con tecnología CMOS, lo que te permite conectarlos a los 12V. Estos inversores pueden dar unos 3 o 4 ma en la salida alta, pero sigue siendo insuficiente.

Podrías utilizar la configuración que dejé en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/botones-tipo-pad-5525/, quitando el push-boton, y poniendo la salida del inversor.

También debes tomar en cuenta que un transistor NPN de manera natural actúa como inversor, Para que no te quede al revés el control del motor.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 25, 2007)

Me quede con una enorme duda, me mandaste algun diagrama? o solo me lo contaste?
Solo para aclarar, porque no vi algun diagrama o circuito.
Por lo anterior si es el mismo circuito, pero como tengo que utilizar un teclado de esos tipo pad pues no se como utilizarlos, he visto circuitos que manejan pulsos y van a 4 transistores para que den vuelta al motor en un sentido y otro. En estos circuitos solo viene el diagrama a mi parecer incompleto y pues no se ni por donde conectarle para que gire, es en forma de H. Aqui te paso el circuito que quiero hacer y el circuito que viene para el sentido de giro de motor.

Cuando la bateria esta baja recibo un pulso negativo que va conectado al LS04 y  lo da positivo a 5v es entonces cuando no puedo usar la luz y el motor, solo cuando es negativo el 04 lo hace positivo y satura el transistor y puedo prender la luz y accionar el motor. 
A un lado del diseño esta el circuito que te digo que viene en forma de H y no se ni por donde entra la señal o pulso para que haga girar el motor a un lado u otro.

Arriba esta el pad que tengo que utilizar para accionar el motor hacia arriba o abajo y prender y apagar la luz..

Y ahora lo bueno como hago para mandar esos pequeños pulsos y me activen el motor y mejor aun como la hago para que cuando el 04 este a 1 o activo pueda yo usar el motor y la luz o viceversa?

Tengo dudas mi amigo, ojala pudieras ayudarme en esto por favor.
De antemano gracias por contestar.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola Samphantom:

A ver, vamos desde el principio, porque el diagrama que dejaste está un poco enredado.

Objetivo:
Utilizar con una batería de 12V (No especificas el tamaño), un motor de 6A (No dices a que voltaje funciona), manejado por un puente H. con unos leds indicadores. y de mando de control un pad de membrana. Y con protección de bajo voltaje en la batería.

Primero que nada necesitas utilizar un comparador para saber cuándo la batería llega a cierto nivel para inhibir la operación del circuito.

Si necesitas que los leds se apaguen después de un tiempo, un Timer, en caso contrario, un sistema de encendido y apagado para los mismos.

Un sistema de control para el pad, de cuato botones.

Un sistema de control el motor en puente H.

Hasta este punto estoy en lo correcto?

Si es así, este podría ser el inicio del proyecto, un diagrama a bloques.


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 29, 2007)

Pues bien, aqui te va el diseño que he estado haciendo.
El motor es 12v @ 7A max. Es un motor que emplea poleas para arrastrar o levantar objetos, en mi caso levanta y baja (lo que consume mayor corriente dependiendo del peso) En pruebas para lo cual esta diseñado mi circuito no sobrepasa los 6A.
La bateria es de 12V @ 8Ah de esas de motocicleta.
El circuito que mande tipo H, no es mi diseño lo copie de internet y que dice es para control de motores de DC el cual para mi diseño lo podria emplear con transistores mas grandes o FET. Lo que les decia acerca de este circuito H es que no se como utilizarlo, mas bien como conectarlo a mi circuito. En fin.

Utilizo el regulador 7805 para el Hex Inversor TTL (que emplea 5V para trabajo). En el circuito veran que utilizo el inversor para desconectar el 555 que enciende las luces a LED.
Como mi circuito tiene que caber en un espacio un poco reducido pues tengo que implementarlo mas chico, por eso les decia que me ayudaran con un circuito que encienda y apague las luces con el mismo boton, ya se me han quemado como 5000 neuronas y no he podido implementar un circuito que haga eso. Los he visto funcionando en otros proyectos pero utilizan montura superficial y  microprocesadores y para acabar pronto numeros que nunce en mi vida habia visto (esto es relacionado con las luces ok?)

En este proyecto uso el LM3914N que es un monitor de bateria de 12V y dependiendo del voltaje y del ajuste enciende los leds.  El voltaje minimo esta ajustado para leerlo a los 11.7v y el maximo cuando entra el cargador a 14.2v a plena carga.

Empleo 2 temporizadores 7555 cmos por su bajo consumo, uno es para checar el estado de la bateria ajustado a 20 segundos y el otro para las luces ajustado a 1 minuto aprox.

Cuando la bateria esta dentro del voltaje normal, si oprimo el boton checar enciende solamente el led indicando donde se encuentra el voltaje de la bateria.
Cuando se agota la bateria por uso y baja hasta los 11.7v aprox se activa con nivel bajo el led destellador dandome asi destello en la barra de leds, indicando que conectemos el cargador (aqui tengo un problema y quisiera que ma ayudaran a resolverlo)
resulta que el monitor solo lee en el estado muy bajo de la bateria solo en el ajuste dado, es decir, lo ajusto a 11.7v minimo y si baja menos de 11.7 (11.5v por ejemplo) mi led de destello ya no parpadeara y lo que tengo conectado a su salida ya no tendra la funcion deseada que es la de desconectar la luz (para evitar que baje mas la bateria).
Uso el hex inversor porque como parpadea, tambien parapadea a su salida conmutando constantemente y lo pongo en un segundo inversor con una resistencia a V+ para opacar un poco el destelleo a su salida y usar ese pulso para mi objetivo (desconectar la luz).

Caso contrario cuando entra el cargador el voltaje sube hasta los 14.2v max por el cargador y ahi no tengo problema porque por mas que suba el voltaje se mantiene en ese led (J en el diagrama o pata #10)

Quiero usar un pad de pistas con cobre no con pintura de plata, el pad puede resistir hasta 300mA sin ningun problema de acuerdo con los fabricantes.
Con el cual quiero controlar el levantar y bajar un equipo (controlar el motor), prender la luz y apagarla (si es posible con el mismo boton) y el boton de checar voltaje de bateria.

Espero que con esto me hayan entendido un poquito mas y me puedan ayudar en este proyecto, por eso mi preocupacion de como usar los pulsos de los pads para accionar tamañas cargas y controlar el motor.

Por el momento es todo y cualquier pregunta o comentario o circuito sera bienvenido.
Gracias por sus comentarios anteriores, por cierto Apollo, ya vi los circuitos que mandaste gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola Samphantom:

No está nada mal el circuto, suena muy bien.

Lo del led de carga baja.. podrías utilizar el penúltimo led para el voltaje mínimo de operacion, y el último para el voltaje mínimo de la batería, así siempre visualizas que tanta carga tienes.

Te dejaba el diagrama a bloques porque es más o menos el circuito que tienen las máquinas con las que trabajo, son tarjetas de caminadoras electrónicas, y los motores pueden consumir hasta 15 o 20 A dependiendo del peso de la persona que se suba.

Te dejo unos links de circuitos de puente H:

Motores de 100w, 5A o 40V

Taller de Cybertec

Puente co Mosfets

Cuando usas el puente H, la forma mas efectiva (A mi humilde punto de vista) es la de poner mosfets con opto-acopladores, Todas las tarjetas que me traena  reparar porque se quema el mosfet es por abuso del usuario, o por una descarga, pero trabajando normalmente son muy confiables.

Como el problema es el espacio, no creo que sea factible que pongas un driver para el opto-acoplador, pero conseguiste los pads que soportan 300ma, el opto puede funcionar sin problemas con 3 o 4ma (Dependiendo del modelo), la salida del opto sirve de driver para el mosfet y listo.

Saludos


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola Apollo, esperaba con ansias tu respuesta, cheque' el link
motores de 100W, 5A o 40V pero no puedo ver la imagen del circuito, queda en blanco y aparece una x en el extremo izquierdo de la imagen y le doy mostrar imagen y aparece lo  mismo (o sea no imagen).
No se si tengas ese diseño o el circuito y me lo puedas mandar a mi correo.

Ahora, si me puedes explicar aunque sea como conmutar un transistor con un pad a traves de un optoacoplador, en el que esta el circuito H,  me interesa mucho como hacerlo....
Y tengo otra pregunta acerca de esto, se puede utilizar los 12v de la bateria directos a un pre-transistor como el BD135 con el pad para hacer funcionar a los Transistores de potencia (TIP3055 o mosfet) y estos a su vez al motor? si es asi como lo conectaria?
Tengo muchas dudas respecto a como usar los transistores, si tienes el diseño para un transistor de potencia usando el pad y hacer girar al motor me ayudarias mucho.

Yo me mantengo pensando y pensando como hacer el circuito para la luz con un solo boton y surgen muchos problemas como los pulsos, es decir, si uso el pulso negativo para el trigger o disparador ya no tengo otro para el reset, y todavia si tengo el pulso para prender el 555, cuando este se desactive tengo que pulsar dos veces de tal forma para activar otra vez el 555.

Habra integrados que destellen una sola vez con un solo pulso, cambien de estado con otro pulso y destelle una sola vez?,  es decir como los flip-flop, solo que estos quedan activos hasta que pulse y cambia de estado pero queda activo.

Gracias apollo por tu seguimiento con mi proyecto te estoy agradecido.
Saludos al foro


----------



## Samphantom (Ene 31, 2007)

De nuevo aqui Apollo, olvide mencionarte que se me ocurria un comparador de voltaje para el bajo estado de la bateria el cual me desconectaria las luces aun si sigue bajando el voltaje, no crees?

Si alguien del foro quiera aportar algo he aqui la explicacion del proyecto:

En el monitor de bateria(LM3914N), el rango de monitor es de 11.7v a 14.2v, cuando entra el cargador el voltaje sube hasta los 14.2v y si aumenta, el led de 14.2v queda funcionando y no varia hasta que baja a los 13.8 aproximadamente, pero si la bateria baja hasta los 11.7 se activa el ultimo led indicando que hay bateria baja, pero si baja a menos de 11.7v digamos 11.4v el led se apaga porque ya no puede leer menos de ese voltaje o sea que ya no me muestra el led(interiormente sigue bajando pero no muestra).
Pensaba ponerle un comparador de voltaje y que quede establecido para que si baja aun mas la bateria a menos de 11.7 aun me siga señalando bateria baja con el mismo led, bueno eso a mi se me ocurre y no se si esta bien, para acabar pronto quisiera me ayudaran a implementarlo o si tienen una mejor idea mucho mejor.

Gracias a todos por su tiempo.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola Samphantom:

Que raro que no puedas ver la imagen, voy a preguntar en la página si puedo postearla aqui.

Miran este es el esquema básico de conexión de los Mosfet, tal y como vienen las tarjetas. En este caso no tiene protecciones contra corrientes parásitas o picos transitorios, ya que los motores que utilizo no son de escobillas, son de rotor libre.

El funcionamiento es muy sencillo, (te describo el de los mosfet de un solo canal, ya que es muy raro que me tope con mosfets de canales mixtos).

Los Mosfet están conectados en serie a cada lado del motor, por lo que a primera vista parece qeu hicieran corto (Y de hecho así es si los conectas al mismo tiempo).

EN el control puedes poner lo que quieras, optos, compuertas, pics, lo que necesites, como te comenté yo siempre utilizo optos para mayor seguridad ya que la corriente es muy alta.
Para hacer que el motor gire, siempre enciendes  Q1 y Q4 o Q2 y Q3 al mismo tiempo, pero nunca, Q1 y Q2 o Q3 y Q4 ya que se quemarían.

Dependiendo de las conexiones del motor, cada combinación es para girar a la derecha o a la izquierda.

*-- OJO -- *
En las placas que yo utilizo que traen motor de rotor libre no hay problema si cambias bruscamente de dirección, ya que sólo se aumenta 1A máximo sobre los Mosfets al momento de hacer el cambio.

Las placas  con motores de escobillas tienen un sistema que gradualmente va aplicando voltaje (utilizan PWM) para primero detener casi por completo el motor y luego deja el voltaje fijo para comenzar a girar en sentido inverso.

Te lo digo porque si tu motor es de escobillas y cambias el grio a alta velocidad seguramente se queman los Mosfets.

Yo comencé haciendo pruebas con motores muy pequeños para entender el funcionamiento antes de meterme con los motores grandes. Esa podrías ser una buena opción de inicio.

Con respecto al comparador, nunca utilizo un integrado como ese (Que ya trae los comparadores conectados internamente), ya que como bien descubriste, no puedes ajustar cada led a un valor arbitrario, hace tiempo hice uno con el LM339, son cuatro OpAmps calibrados internamente como comparadores, sólo vas a tener 4 salidas, pero no sé si necesites más, la gran ventaja es que necesitas hacer la reja de comparación externamente con resistores, ajustando así cada led por separado.

No tienes nada que agradecer, para eso estamos en el foro 

Saludos.


----------



## Samphantom (Feb 1, 2007)

Mira, el motor que tengo es de CC, usa poleas para aumentar la fuerza, este aplica 700N de fuerza, cuando sube el brazo (un brazo dentro de otro y otro dentro de otro, etc) no necesita pararse con freno electronico, porque inmediatamente cuando quitas el voltaje se para(por las poleas de fuerza) y en sus extremos tiene switches que se abren cuando llega a estirarse al maximo y cuando se encoge al minimo.

Si se le aplica voltaje y sin carga no supera los 3.24A. CUando tiene carga y justamente para lo que es creado, no supera los 6 A.

Me dijeron en mi trabajo que les gustaria poner una proteccion, que si aumenta los 6A maximos, se detenga automaticamente por unos segundos aun presionando el boton de subir o bajar (indicando que es mucha carga porsupuesto). PEro pues si apenas entiendo el funciionamiento de aplicar pulsos a los transistores y me falta mucho.....  en fin.

Ya lo creo que necesito empezr con motores pequeños, pero aqui es algo dificil encontrar las piezas, vaya tengo que pedirlas por mail para que lleguen.

Respecto a lo del monitor de voltaje de bateria, entonces que me recomiendas para que siga teniendo ese destello del led indicandome que el voltaje esta bajo (a pesar del voltaje que baje y baje) y usar ese pulso para deshabilitar la luz?

Referente a lo de las gracias, me acostumbre a decir gracias aunque sea por un vaso con agua, jejejeje.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola   

No es gran problema aprender a montar lo H, y menos con Mosfets. Te dejo una poca de información.

Mostets de potencia (Basico)
Mosfets de potencia (Wiki, Inglés)
Circuitos con Mosfets
Introduccion a los Mosfets de potencia

Te cuento como hice el comparador, el primer led pos supuesto es la batería cargada al máximo, al encender este led se apaga el cargador.

El segundo y el tercero son los leds de uso promedio alto y bajo.

Y el cuarto está ajustado para encenderce a los 10V por ejemplo, pero permanece encendido hasta los 6V (En este punto ya ni siquiera me sirve la batería para encender el circuito), pero me sirve para inutilizar todo el sistema hasta que por lo menos llega al led promedio alto.

Los Opto-acopladores no son otra cosa que un diodo LED y un foto transistor (los más comunes), conectas el led de entrada como cualquier otro, la luz activa el foto transistor que comienza a conducir como cualquier transistor normal. Por lo que obtienes un medio de control sin contacto físico.

Con respecto a los optos también te dejo unos links:

Wikipedia
Diferentes tipos de opto-acopladores
Proyecto con pic y opto-acoplador

Cualquier otra duda o lo que necesites aqui estamos.
Saludos


----------



## Samphantom (Feb 2, 2007)

Buena idea lo del comparador, el mio cuando esta baja la bateria solo indica que hay que conectarse el cargador de baterias, una vez conectado se va hasta los 14.2v a plena carga, el cargador se apaga solo cuando la bateria esta totalmente cargada y segun el fabricante no consume nada de corriente cuando se desconecta (y solo para verificar solo consume 2uA) que para el diseño no es mucho.

Ahora no estoy en la compu de mi trabajo, se la llevaron a revisar porque estaba lenta, te digo esto por que quiero enviarte el diseño que hice con el circuito H y quiero que me digas que esta mal o si esta bien o corrijas el diagrama en dado caso y me hagas saber lo que puede integrarse, ok?

EN este proyecto estoy tratando de reducir costos y a lo mejor me animo a hacerlo con los mosfet que dices, el mio lo hice con darlington (todavia no lo he hecho en la practica, solo con diagramas)

Si tienes por ahi un programa para hacer diagramas o plantillas de diseño de componentes electronicos te lo agradecere, ahorita los estoy haciendo con Paint Microsoft.

Gracias de nuevo por los links.
Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola 

Postea el diagrama y lo checamos, adaptándolo a las necesidades que tengas.

Claro que si,  yo utilizo el Circuit Maker 2000, es un programa de simulación análoga y digital. Es shareware así que debes comprar una licencia.

El que utilizo para hacer los diagramas es el Express PCB, también te sirve para hacer circuitos impresos, este no lo tienes que comprar ya que es freeware.

Saludos


----------



## Samphantom (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola amigos, aqui otra vez, miren... hice este diseño en la compu en Paint Microsoft porque pues no tengo otro programa de diseño.
Quiero por favor si les es posible chequen este diseño (no lo he implementado todavia, porque queme una or exclusiva 74HC86, no se que paso, quizas no soporta tanto los pulsos o porque metia a 12v como 1 logico en las entradas pero no en la alimentacion, y pues tengo miedo de quemar otra porque me es dificil encontrar piezas por aca)
Tengo una nand a la que puse en el diseño, pero quiero que me digan si esta bien o que le tengo que implementar por aquello de la seguridad y riesgo.

Apollo:
Me dijiste que hiciera uno con mosfet o fet (no me acuerdo) si es asi y tienes el diagrama mucho mejor.

En el diseño con el 74HC86 no necesitaba mas transistores porque utiliza darlington TIP 112 creo, pero sigo en las mismas sin poder seguir adelante porque no entiendo bien porque no utiliza mayor pulso que 4mA a la salida maxima del integrado 74HC86.
En fin, nuevamente por favor checa este diseño y dime cualquier comentario y ayudame a terminarlo.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola Samphantom:


El diagrama hay que cambiarlo un poco, sólo hay un pequeño detalle:

Como te comenté al principio del tema, ningún integrado con Tecnología TTL  puede funcionar con más de 5V en VCC, incluso los "HC" los cuáles tienen un tope de 7V. Por eso se quemó el integrado.

Ahora, el 74HC86 contiene 4 compuertas OR Exclusivas, las cuáles funcionan muy diferente a las NAND de 74HC00.

Si te fijas en el diagrama que dejaste, la corriente que sale del buffer tiene que cruzar los cuatro transistores y el motor para llegar a tierra. Es tan baja que no alcanza para saturar los transistores, ya que la resistencia es muy elevada.

Este es un circuito básico de puente H con transistores en configuración Normal, (en caso de no darte la corriente necesaria a la salida agregas los otros 4 transistores en configuración Darlington). Los valores de las resistencias no son los correctos para tu circuito, necesitas hacer los cálculos de las mismas basados en las corrientes que necesiten los transistores que utilices.

Saludos


----------



## Samphantom (Feb 6, 2007)

De veras me ha dolido la cabeza por pensar en armar este circuito en configuracion H y  pues no me ha salido, como te habia dicho, tengo 4 transistores D44H8 @ 10A y una HFE de 60 segun el fabricante, pero probe los transistores con solo una direccion y sin TTL's y se queman los alambres, tal y como se ilustra en el dibujo que te mando (cosa que no ocurre cuando conecto con esos mismos alambres {son delgados} directamente a la bateria) y no se porque.
Por cierto que numero son los transistores darlington y que puedo usar en mi circuito?

Los transistores Q5 y Q6 que numero tienen?

Q1, Q4 que numero?
Q2, Q3 que numero?

Estos transistores que digo son de tu diagrama

Saludos


----------

